# flat rock



## bassmaster2000 (Jul 2, 2004)

anything goin on at the dam or below it? anxious to get out and cast for something, somewhere. might go out and just fool around tomorrow morning will post results if i go. was wondering if there are any panfish to be had anywhere also. i know white bass run it i think in may. is there any crappie in there, ive heard there was. maybe i heard wrong. replys appreciated along with pm's, thanks. Chris.


----------



## Whitetail70 (Feb 13, 2007)

3 of us on the boat Sunday morning till 2. Started by Fort St. and worked our way back to launch. For this time of year surprised that we were skunked. So maybe I'll just blame it on the cold, cold morning or the further down the river we went the clarity lessened. Had one using waxies/bobber, one using spawn, and another throwing plugs/spinners and couldn't come through. And then finially it happened, the beer came out! Decided to go hit the afternoon bite at the coffer and fish with some of the finest people around. Could only tolerate that for a very short while then moved down river a bit to calm nerves. Didn't want to because they were catching steelhead pretty consistent! First time this year I've seen that.  Very good sign. Some of the fish were pretty dark, wondering where the chromers are? All in all great day just glad partners rod didn't break earlier than when it did. Everyone should tell him the Loomis is worth it!


----------



## spk131 (Mar 31, 2004)

I had 2 hits yesterday below the dam, they didnt hit like a steelhead normally hits so Im thinking they may have just been walleye.


----------



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

i was 0/3 today. bite was very light and the fish i hooked came off in the first 10-20 seconds. seen a couple caught below the footbridge in the park.


----------



## spk131 (Mar 31, 2004)

Heading up to Flatrock and maybe some other spots right in a few minutes. Ill be in a green guinness hoody if anyone wants to say hi.


----------



## Whitetail70 (Feb 13, 2007)

Trying my luck today and tomorrow rain or shine or thunder. Not coming home till the stringer is full.:evil: Hopefully I'll come through and I'll post the pics. It's definitly started especially with this warm up coming. I'll be at Huroc wearing all camo with the Loomis bent and the reel screaming.


----------



## wcalcaterra (Jan 25, 2007)

So what you are trying to say is "you'll like what you feel"!!


----------



## USMarine1171 (Feb 16, 2007)

How has everyone faired so far? DNR reports sound pretty optimistic. I've never been to the Huron that far south, but plan on heading there after my exam on Monday. Also, where is the first damn upstream from Lake Erie? Thanks for any help!


----------



## Whitetail70 (Feb 13, 2007)

USMarine1171 said:


> How has everyone faired so far? DNR reports sound pretty optimistic. I've never been to the Huron that far south, but plan on heading there after my exam on Monday. Also, where is the first damn upstream from Lake Erie? Thanks for any help!


Flat Rock


----------



## Whitetail70 (Feb 13, 2007)

wcalcaterra said:


> So what you are trying to say is "you'll like what you feel"!!


Wouldn't be the first time I said it!:lol:


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

Friday: The Huron was high and stained with about a foot of visibility. Water temp was right at 40 degrees, which is still a little cool for steel to be running. From 3 a.m. until dawn, walleye were splashing all over. I caught 4 of them on large hot-n-tots. I drifted down about a mile without marking any fish of any size. I hit all my usual spots drifting spawn, floating spawn, floating jigs and stoneflies with waxworms. Skunked. I'd wait a week or so, unless you just want to test your equipment, as I was. At least I caught a few walleye, found my boat patch does'nt leak, and my little Briggs and Stratton 5 h.p. started right up.


----------



## wcalcaterra (Jan 25, 2007)

Whitetail70 said:


> Wouldn't be the first time I said it!:lol:


Sometime I may let you use my new ROD!:gaga:


----------



## USMarine1171 (Feb 16, 2007)

I read there is a fish ladder at the damn in flatrock, are there any restrictions for fishing near the dam?


----------



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

there is a fence that you cant go around. its about 50 ft from the start of the ladder. thats the only restriction i know of. feel free to correct me if im wrong.
ill be heading down for the day tomorrow to give it a go.

stew


----------



## USMarine1171 (Feb 16, 2007)

stew105 said:


> there is a fence that you cant go around. its about 50 ft from the start of the ladder. thats the only restriction i know of. feel free to correct me if im wrong.
> ill be heading down for the day tomorrow to give it a go.
> 
> stew


thanks for the heads up


----------



## BIGSTEW (Mar 14, 2007)

Just got back from flat rock and saw 5 or 6 eyes and a big sucker pulled out right at the dam in about 45 minutes.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

did ya see the walleyes go back?


----------



## BIGSTEW (Mar 14, 2007)

yeah every one was thrown back to be caught again. The samallest one was about 15 and the biggest went about 20" or so. Lots of people fishing


----------



## jkiacz (Jul 28, 2005)

Can you from the shore here? Was looking for somewhere to fish from shore this Friday, dont have the boat out yet. Would like to fish for some Steelies or Walleye. Does anyone know a good spot?? Please let me know.
Thanks
jkiacz


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

fishing for walleye is illegal right now on the river. steelhead should be there, i don't know in what numbers, but ya can't catch one sitting on the couch!


----------



## Whitetail70 (Feb 13, 2007)

You can't even say your fishing for walleye in Flat Rock or it's a ticket, just a heads up!


----------



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

Whitetail70 said:


> You can't even say your fishing for walleye in Flat Rock or it's a ticket, just a heads up!


you guys are paranoid..ive never been bothered by the law while fishing at flatrock, i mean its not like you Know whats going to grab your bait???? ive caught plenty of walleye while out of season and released every one a couple times right under the watchful eye of the flatrock police and the d.n.r. i was fishing a couple years ago while they did the electroshock?? thing to the fish and i put 2 walleye in the boat for them to record whatever info they do and no one said anything about a ticket they actually thanked me for letting them check out the fish before i released it


----------



## wcalcaterra (Jan 25, 2007)

What they are trying to say is that you can get a ticket for targeting an out-of-season fish, even if you plan on releasing it.


----------



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

wcalcaterra said:


> What they are trying to say is that you can get a ticket for targeting an out-of-season fish, even if you plan on releasing it.


i know what he said, im just trying to say i have caught walleye right in front of the police and dnr and neither one said anything to me now if i attempted to keep the fish then i would have had problems,the guy at the dipper even tells me when the walleye are slammin..the way i look at it is they are happy that people are catching fish period, because its better for business and the huron is a tough river to fish anyway, so to have people catching fish whatever they are is a good thing as long as no ones keeping(walleye) them right??? i've had people come up to me wanting to keep nice egged up females and i just give them the "look" and gently release her back to spawn no harm no foul...but i know im going to hear it from all the do gooders on here about messing with walleyes out of season on the huron( i had this same discussion on here a couple seasons ago)...but like i said w.t.f. am i supposed to do when a walleye slams my spawn bag while steelie fishing?? i guess im supposed to cut my line and leave the hook lodged in it mouth ?????????????????


----------



## wcalcaterra (Jan 25, 2007)

Maybe we are not on the same page here, There is no way to avoid catching certain fish and you won't get a ticket for catching one. However, is someone asks what you are trying to catch and that someone is DNR and that fish is out-of-season you can get a ticket. Whether or not you are practicing catch and release.

Thats al I am trying to say.


----------



## jkiacz (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah, I know they are not in season. Im will not be trying to catch them but if I happen to catch them fishing for Steelies, it still more fun than catching nothing. I will not be targeting them but they will hit spawn. Anyone know directions on where I should try for Steelies on the Huron? I will traveling from Fenton.


----------



## FreebirdII (Feb 25, 2006)

jkiacz said:


> Yeah, I know they are not in season. Im will not be trying to catch them but if I happen to catch them fishing for Steelies, it still more fun than catching nothing. I will not be targeting them but they will hit spawn. Anyone know directions on where I should try for Steelies on the Huron? I will traveling from Fenton.


If you are coming from Fenton go NORTH to the Au Sable or go to Tippy on the Manistee instead. You will do better. I have fished the Huron many, many, mnay, many times and have yet to actual hook a steelie. Also, when the water level is up and clairty is an issue, its bascailly a big waste of time to even go. 

Just my input, had much better luck on the northern rivers.


----------



## jkiacz (Jul 28, 2005)

I went that way this weekend and the water level was so high it was impossible to wade and hard to fish. I was looking for a spot I can fish from the shore, like a pier or something. I also didnt want to travel more than 1 hour if possible. Have any ideas???


----------



## stew105 (Oct 5, 2006)

i fished on sunday and went 2/4. so they are in there. nothing new just bottom bouncing spawn. river was high but coming down and the visability was about 1 foot.

good luck!

stew


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I've caught them out of season there for years. I even had a DNR guy ask me once what I was fishing for and I told him Walleye, but I'm letting them go. I even managed to catch a tagged one out of season, reported the catch and still no ticket to prevail. They just told me to have a good day. I thought the season was for legal posession.......(Keeping them.) Just what I thought. I know an awful lot of people target bass for fun when it's not Memorial day weekend yet too. As long as I let them go I will be there  . So enough of that though. So are both the steelies and the walleyes running really good right now? I think I'm going to shoot up there in a couple of day. Sounds like fun to me.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

wcalcaterra said:


> Maybe we are not on the same page here, There is no way to avoid catching certain fish and you won't get a ticket for catching one. However, is someone asks what you are trying to catch and that someone is DNR and that fish is out-of-season you can get a ticket. Whether or not you are practicing catch and release.
> 
> Thats al I am trying to say.


 Also I know what you're trying to say. Better safe than sorry that's cool. Just stating I don't think they care that's all.


----------



## fishineddie (Jun 15, 2004)

fasthunter said:


> Also I know what you're trying to say. Better safe than sorry that's cool. Just stating I don't think they care that's all.


thats hitting the nail on the head.....and also the only place i ever run into the dnr or police is when i fish near the boat launch i guess they patrol it because its a lil bit secluded??? i was there yesterday and saw a few walleyes caught.. 1st time out in a while.. the water was a bit high (flowing over the bank) going back this weekend weather permitting..


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Cool. I'm going to be out there this weekend. I'm going with the girlfriend. I'm hoping to catch a steelie or two.


----------

